# Advantage To Washing & Drying Clothes Inside Out?



## WhatInThe (Jan 14, 2018)

I prefer to wash and dry clothes inside out. Especially if no obvious stains, spots etc because it's the inside that will closest to your body. Especially with socks. If one has athletes foot or fungus it might pay to wash inside out. And dry. Most the wearing from heat should occur on the inside. 

I think the 'inside' of any clothing does not get the same cleansing effect as with full contact/exposure to water soap and agitator blades, Am I wrong?


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't think it makes any differerence on porous fabrics.

The soap and water go right through from one side to the other.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 14, 2018)

I think that's more pertinent to darker fabrics which will keep them from fading faster.  Or embroidered fabrics. I know some tags on my clothing has given that instruction.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2018)

I agree with Camper the water and soap gets to the inside of the fabric whether it's inside out or not, I wash my laundry either way, depending on how the article ends up in the hamper.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Camper the water and soap gets to the inside of the fabric whether it's inside out or not, I wash my laundry either way, depending on how the article ends up in the hamper.



Yes, that's the best way!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I think that's more pertinent to darker fabrics which will keep them from fading faster.  Or embroidered fabrics. I know some tags on my clothing has given that instruction.


I can agree embroidered fabrics should be pampered.

Mist of our clothes wear out from washing not wearing.

When I clean out the lint in the dryer filter it's a wonder their are any clothes left.

Fading is something unavoidable . The dyes don't last forever from sun and washing.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 15, 2018)

I do it with jeans only.  Gradually the fabric gets smoother;  hence,  more comfortable.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 15, 2018)

I do wash inside out as I was taught that fading is less that way. Not sure.


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2018)

Black or dark clothes are prone to showing lint from some other lighter "shedding" fabric in the same load...like a new blanket or sweater. If I suspect that might happen and want to avoid having to use a lint roller after drying clothes then I'll turn some inside out on purpose (or just wash separately if I have the time)


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 15, 2018)

I follow the manufacturer's laundering instructions.   Typically items with embellishment or some delicate fabrics need to be turned inside out, washed on delicate cycle, etc.   For most things, it's toss 'em in and go.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 15, 2018)

This is exactly what I do also. 





Lara said:


> Black or dark clothes are prone to showing lint from some other lighter "shedding" fabric in the same load...like a new blanket or sweater. If I suspect that might happen and want to avoid having to use a lint roller after drying clothes then I'll turn some inside out on purpose (or just wash separately if I have the time)


----------



## Manatee (Jan 30, 2018)

I wear a lot of printed t-shirts.  I have read that if washed inside out the print will last longer.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm and inside outer. I thought it reduced wear and pilling? Also they are usually already inside out when removed so . . maybe I'm just lazy. Yes that's it.:shame:


----------

